# ARGH! Fezzik is blowing coat.



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I swear I just finished combing out that section. How can he have a mat there ALREADY?!

What are people's favs for a spray to mist on him before I start all over again? I usually just use water with a dash of conditioner.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

You just have to live through the Blowing Coat Stage. Comb everyday or twice a day. For bad Mats I use thinning scissors, cut into the mat and then comb out the hair. I have not found wetting the hair with conditioner helped but this is often recommended and apparently works for some.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

How old is Fezzik now? When does blowing coat usually occur? I need to mentally prepare myself for it.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I want to say around six months. It sneaked up on me and I didn't realize at the time what was going on. I was a new Havanese Mom and looking back if I had been more diligent about combing a couple of times of day it would have been easier. Some people have had their Havanese Shaved because they allowed the matting to get away from them. Just stay on top of combing everyday (once or more) and in tough cases use thinning scissors to cut through hard to get out matting.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I may shave him. He is a squirming handful when I comb him out but he was getting better. He actually started letting me do the top knot.

Now everytime I find a mat, he screams and throws himself around. Such a drama queen. Fezzik is now hiding from me. He isn't happy at all. Some snarling and teeth baring, too. He had such a bad time with the scabies, now he has super-sensitive skin.

I will try scissors first. Poor baby.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Fezzik is 9 months old but he had scabies at 8 weeks and lost half of his hair. So he is a couple of months behind with his hair growth.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

morriscsps said:


> Fezzik is 9 months old but he had scabies at 8 weeks and lost half of his hair. So he is a couple of months behind with his hair growth.


I'm not sure about what's going on in your situation regarding Scabies and how that may affect Fezzik. So, what I'm going to say may not apply.

All or most puppies are wiggly and don't want to be still when combed. Patti was a handful. She's now three and half and is much better. I lay her on the bed and comb her. She's now too big for my lap. I've always been careful to be Gentle and if I come to a bad matt - in an especially sensitive area - I worked slowly to tease out the matt and if it doesn't come out easily I use thinning scissors to cut into the matt. There have been times when I left a small bald spot. Under the legs along the chest and the butt area are especially sensitive. 

I first brush and then use a comb. Patti hates the brush but tolerates its if I don't spend too much time. I then comb and use a Small Mustache size comb on matts to tease them out. Patti doesn't seem to mind the Small Comb. She prefers it to the large comb which I, also, use but if I have to spend time on a matt I switch to the Small Comb.

Comb and brush frequently to get Fezzik use to it. It will take a while. If Patti raises her head and wants to interfere I hold her nose and gently push her head down saying - No. Eventually, they learn to not be so wiggly. Takes time. Some are better than others. 

Patti, also, has always gone to a groomer on a routine basis for baths and to be groomed. I make sure she's completely free of matts and brushed when I take her to the groomer.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Most detanglers and dematting sprays benefit from a little gentle, warm heat from a hair dryer, especially if they contain silicone. I have tried several sprays specifically for mats but Sundance doesn’t get them often so I’ve only repurchased one, the Ice on Ice aerosol spray. For Sundance’s coat, the Ice on Ice aerosol spray works the best. I spray it in a mat, leave it for 5 or 10 minutes while I comb him elsewhere, then blow the hair dryer on it while I comb out the edges and work in. Unless they’re on his face they come right out. Face is tricky because he won’t let me “work” slowly on his face at all, I have to just comb his face out quick and efficiently. I have to prevent them, because if he gets a mat on his face it pretty much has to be cut out. 

Right now Sundance has 3 mats on his face that I have gotten halfway through but then I have to take a break and they “grow back.” The swimming pool shrunk them up so they really just have to be cut but I keep trying. His coat is a little too long for me to keep up with right now but I haven’t found a new groomer. It’s really time for me to cut him down myself, but sometimes cutting him is more of a hassle to me than grooming him so I keep putting it off.

Sundance had mats in his front legs during our trip because I didn’t comb his front legs before he went swimming and then I didn’t comb them afterwards. They came out pretty easily. I did the outside edges of both legs one night, then the next day I did the mats in one leg in one session and took a break and did the other leg later in the day. Sundance is pretty tolerant as long as I don’t go right for the middle and try to comb it right out. If I accidentally pull he looks at me expectantly for a treat. I had to break it up a little just because it was his legs.

For preventing mats, I think silky feeling sprays work best, but it’s a fine balance because they can make the coat dirty faster and that can also contribute to mats. Conditioner spray might work well for you in the future but conditioners for Havanese are designed to not weigh down the coat so it might not have enough slip while his coat is in a high maintenance stage. Maybe try switching to a regular grooming spray for the next little while. You can always dilute it half and half with your current spray if you find it’s too heavy. I also found that using a brush between combing helped because it catches loose hair differently than the comb.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

morriscsps said:


> I may shave him. He is a squirming handful when I comb him out but he was getting better. He actually started letting me do the top knot.
> 
> Now everytime I find a mat, he screams and throws himself around. Such a drama queen. Fezzik is now hiding from me. He isn't happy at all. Some snarling and teeth baring, too. He had such a bad time with the scabies, now he has super-sensitive skin.
> 
> I will try scissors first. Poor baby.


Oh I know that feeling - though for Perry it's mostly the feet that cause the screams. If Perry gets a mat or even a small knot on his foot and I pull even the tiniest bit he screams like I've just cut his foot off! Of course he's also trying to pull it away from me - all the while not understanding that if he'd hold still it would hurt much less because I could use my 2nd hand to try to stabilize the mat instead of having to use it to hold him and his leg still! So while the rest of his body isn't so bad (not so much drama), the front legs and feet are very very sensitive and cause all sorts of theatrics!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

morriscsps said:


> I may shave him. He is a squirming handful when I comb him out but he was getting better. He actually started letting me do the top knot.
> 
> Now everytime I find a mat, he screams and throws himself around. Such a drama queen. Fezzik is now hiding from me. He isn't happy at all. Some snarling and teeth baring, too. He had such a bad time with the scabies, now he has super-sensitive skin.
> 
> I will try scissors first. Poor baby.



 LOL!

All these little darling dogs are Full of Drama. Try tiny bites of a Special Treat he only gets when you comb or brush him and do it in short bursts. Patience! is the long-term key to Training. Just keep doing it over and over. Don't give in. 

He may never like it but he'll get better. Patti and I had a little wrestling match today because I needed her matt free and combed to take her to the groomer. She has been out running around in wet grass so her butt-end and legs were more tangled with a few matts than usual. 

Once they're past Blowing Coat and their hair mature it gets easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Oh I know that feeling - though for Perry it's mostly the feet that cause the screams. If Perry gets a mat or even a small knot on his foot and I pull even the tiniest bit he screams like I've just cut his foot off! Of course he's also trying to pull it away from me - all the while not understanding that if he'd hold still it would hurt much less because I could use my 2nd hand to try to stabilize the mat instead of having to use it to hold him and his leg still! So while the rest of his body isn't so bad (not so much drama), the front legs and feet are very very sensitive and cause all sorts of theatrics!


Pixel does the exact same thing, and I NEVER knowingly try to comb out the TINIEST mat from her front feet! i would ALWAYS cut them out because I know how much she hates it. But the SECOND she feels the comb catch, she turns into a whirling dervish and condpfirms her worst fear… “I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN!!!” 😆🙄


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

From your descriptions, I *think* Mando might’ve started to blow coat. His fur feels a bit different and I’m definitely catching more hair on his combs. He had finally gotten used to grooming (minus nail trims or anything having to do with a dryer) but has started fighting me the last few days whenever it’s time to comb his belly/underside. And so it begins…


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Speaking of which - I took the plunge and put Piper in a very short puppy cut. My sister is devastated that the floof is gone (lol), but I actually think it's rather cute! She just turned 7 months - maybe this will help us avoid the blowing coat nightmare phase a bit haha! Also the poor thing got a burr stuck to her which was a PAIN to get out, so that helped me decide to cut her short for now. Burrs are truly awful.











I have no idea how she posed perfectly for a before and after, but she did lol:

Before:










After:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

NotAMuggle said:


> Speaking of which - I took the plunge and put Piper in a very short puppy cut. My sister is devastated that the floof is gone (lol), but I actually think it's rather cute! She just turned 7 months - maybe this will help us avoid the blowing coat nightmare phase a bit haha! Also the poor thing got a burr stuck to her which was a PAIN to get out, so that helped me decide to cut her short for now. Burrs are truly awful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 175385
> ...


Piper's short hair cut is Darling! and it is Much! Much! easier. Yesterday, I had Patti's hair cut shorter and love it. However, I was reluctant because I, also, liked her Fluffy Long Hair. It's Hot! in Oklahoma and the yard is wet most mornings. Long hair and wet grass are NOT a good combination.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Speaking of which - I took the plunge and put Piper in a very short puppy cut. My sister is devastated that the floof is gone (lol), but I actually think it's rather cute! She just turned 7 months - maybe this will help us avoid the blowing coat nightmare phase a bit haha! Also the poor thing got a burr stuck to her which was a PAIN to get out, so that helped me decide to cut her short for now. Burrs are truly awful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 175385
> ...


She looks adorable, and hair grows! If you want her longer again... all you need to do is wait!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> Speaking of which - I took the plunge and put Piper in a very short puppy cut. My sister is devastated that the floof is gone (lol), but I actually think it's rather cute! She just turned 7 months - maybe this will help us avoid the blowing coat nightmare phase a bit haha! Also the poor thing got a burr stuck to her which was a PAIN to get out, so that helped me decide to cut her short for now. Burrs are truly awful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 175385
> ...


It looks fabulous! And looking very pleased with herself too— she knows she’s adorable!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been growing Mia out but when I see a cute dog in a short cut it is tempting to go short. I am very fickle with regard to hair length! Piper is tempting me! She looks like she is really strutting her stuff too…so cute.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Piper looks adorable and she knows it! 😊


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Whether Piper is sporting a long or short coat she looks adorable!!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh my goodness, not only is Piper absolutely adorable before AND after, but that pose! She’s a supermodel! 🤩 I appreciate all the stories about blowing coat because I know it’s in my future as well!

I also have a bit of a time with keeping Chase still for combing, trimming nails, wiping his eyes, etc. If I wait until he’s sleepy he gets a little grumpy lol. For combing and nail clipping I tried the lick mat and even a bully stick but he’s too preoccupied with what he knows I am trying to do and ignores the treats!

This probably sounds nuts but I have a treat ball that has just one hole so it really takes for him to roll it around a bit to get the treats out. I section off an area of the room so he can’t run far away from me. Every time he comes by I get a quick brush or two in, he’s having so much fun that he’ll stop playing for just a second to give me a suspicious look 😒 but then get right back to the ball. Of course I do have to hold him for the undercarriage and his face but at least it’s much quicker AND he gets treats for that part.

We’re starting to SLOWLY acclimate him to the Dremel and we’re only at the ‘looking at it with treats‘ stage. The vet suggested recording it while it‘s on then playing it while he’s eating. Gonna try that!

This little man is 10.6 lbs!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

LeleRF said:


> Oh my goodness, not only is Piper absolutely adorable before AND after, but that pose! She’s a supermodel! 🤩 I appreciate all the stories about blowing coat because I know it’s in my future as well!
> 
> I also have a bit of a time with keeping Chase still for combing, trimming nails, wiping his eyes, etc. If I wait until he’s sleepy he gets a little grumpy lol. For combing and nail clipping I tried the lick mat and even a bully stick but he’s too preoccupied with what he knows I am trying to do and ignores the treats!
> 
> ...


Wow - 10.6 already... That's practically what Perry is full grown .


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Wow - 10.6 already... That's practically what Perry is full grown .


Yep, Chase is an adorable big boy! Piper is only 8.5ish at 7 months. I wonder if she will make it to 10. When do Havs typically reach their adult size? 12 months?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Yep, Chase is an adorable big boy! Piper is only 8.5ish at 7 months. I wonder if she will make it to 10. When do Havs typically reach their adult size? 12 months?


I know Perry did gain some weight after 12 months... but it wasn't a lot, probably a pound (and he does still fluctuate between 10-11 pounds - though the vet prefers him around 11.)


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

It’s interesting to hear about the different growth and the timing with the other Havi’s. I’ve joked with Karen that he’s my Havi-New Foundland! 😂 

Both the parents, Panda & Heb/e are like 13lbs or under, if I am remembering correctly. It may be that he’s doing all his growing now and will slow down quite a bit by the time he’s 5 mos but either way we really were only looking to have a small-medium sized vs large sized or even a Chi or Yorkie-sized so even if he were to be 20lbs or more that’s perfectly fine with us. We are in deep ❤ with our boy!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

LeleRF said:


> It’s interesting to hear about the different growth and the timing with the other Havi’s. I’ve joked with Karen that he’s my Havi-New Foundland! 😂
> 
> Both the parents, Panda & Heb/e are like 13lbs or under, if I am remembering correctly. It may be that he’s doing all his growing now and will slow down quite a bit by the time he’s 5 mos but either way we really were only looking to have a small-medium sized vs large sized or even a Chi or Yorkie-sized so even if he were to be 20lbs or more that’s perfectly fine with us. We are in deep ❤ with our boy!


That's one of the reasons I was happy to get an older puppy when I got Perry. I knew that parent size wasn't a guarantee and I Absolutely needed him to be in the 12 pound or under range to ensure we never have any stress or problems flying. if it weren't for that any size would have been fine. 

So when I found him and he was between 8 and 9 pounds at 8 months I knew we were safe.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> It’s interesting to hear about the different growth and the timing with the other Havi’s. I’ve joked with Karen that he’s my Havi-New Foundland! 😂
> 
> Both the parents, Panda & Heb/e are like 13lbs or under, if I am remembering correctly. It may be that he’s doing all his growing now and will slow down quite a bit by the time he’s 5 mos but either way we really were only looking to have a small-medium sized vs large sized or even a Chi or Yorkie-sized so even if he were to be 20lbs or more that’s perfectly fine with us. We are in deep ❤ with our boy!


Panda is 12 1/2 lbs and He.be is only 10 lbs. Panda’s mother was not tall… about Panda’s height, but big boned and big bodied, and closer to 15 lbs. she is the biggest dog that I know of for sure behind either of them. Ducky was 6.6 lbs yesterday! 🤷‍♀️

I was talking to the owner of He.be’s sire recently though, about the European line behind both Panda and He.be. (Pillowtalk) They are further back, and we don’t know any of those dogs personally. The kennel is well known for producing pretty red dogs. That kennel and Blue Temptation figure prominently in almost any red Havanese in the US, and they also cross a lot. From what Elinor told me, the SIZE of the dogs from these kennels is pretty variable. Some are big, some are small. Tony, He.be’s sire, is quite moderate. Shelby, Panda’s dam is a substantial girl, but certainly well within standard. She has never produced a puppy out of standard. (Neither has Tony) 

He.be’s dam line tends to produce Havanese on the small end of the standard, as did Panda’s sire. Since this was a first litter for both Panda and He.be, so there is no track record on size, only time will tell. It’s really hard to believe they will go over standard, however.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Fezzik had playgroup yesterday. Fran, the trainer, helped me to try a couple of things. Slow is the game. She also sold me a lickimat for distraction. I will try anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Fezzik had playgroup yesterday. Fran, the trainer, helped me to try a couple of things. Slow is the game. She also sold me a lickimat for distraction. I will try anything.


I'm SOOOO glad to hear that you went!!! I think it will be really good for him!!! 💗


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm SOOOO glad to hear that you went!!! I think it will be really good for him!!! 💗


He had fun. It was only Fezzik and another little Hav, Jake. Jake chased him everywhere. They had a blast.

On the lickimat experiment.... Fezzik does not like peanut butter. He look at it, licked it, looked at me with a "You have got to be joking. blech." LOL! What else do people use on lickimats?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> He had fun. It was only Fezzik and another little Hav, Jake. Jake chased him everywhere. They had a blast.
> 
> On the lickimat experiment.... Fezzik does not like peanut butter. He look at it, licked it, looked at me with a "You have got to be joking. blech." LOL! What else do people use on lickimats?


I don't like feeding peanut butter (legumes) to growing dogs anyway. meat babyhood is refused by VERY few dogs. Liverwurst is another favorite! Any canned dog or cat food is likely to be a hit... the smellier the better! The baby food is convenient because it comes in tiny jars, so you don't have to open much at a time.

(Jake is a hoot! That boy is FEARLESS! He and Ducky enjoyed each other too!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jake likes to pull tails. 😲


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jake likes to pull tails. 😲


LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance didn’t care about peanut butter as a puppy. For a long time I rarely bought it because kids couldn’t take PB sandwiches to school, so once a jar ran out we’d go a year before anyone noticed. DD started a vegetarian diet last year and tried a few different nut butters. Both of my kids suddenly started eating a lot of peanut butter toast, and now Sundance likes peanut butter!

Oh, and I forgot, we did cream cheese. I don’t know if it counts as one of the dairy foods to use cautiously, but it has a strong enough smell and Sundance loves it enough that I can just use a dot the size of my fingertip and spread it across something and he’ll lick it for a full minute. I’ve also used yogurt but it doesn’t last very long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance didn’t care about peanut butter as a puppy. For a long time I rarely bought it because kids couldn’t take PB sandwiches to school, so once a jar ran out we’d go a year before anyone noticed. DD started a vegetarian diet last year and tried a few different nut butters. Both of my kids suddenly started eating a lot of peanut butter toast, and now Sundance likes peanut butter!
> 
> Oh, and I forgot, we did cream cheese. I don’t know if it counts as one of the dairy foods to use cautiously, but it has a strong enough smell and Sundance loves it enough that I can just use a dot the size of my fingertip and spread it across something and he’ll lick it for a full minute. I’ve also used yogurt but it doesn’t last very long.


Cream cheese is OK as long as you don't use a lot. I tend to buy the whipped type, just because it's less dense and goes farther. Just remember the fat content, and too much fat can lead to pancreatitis in little dogs. it doesn't mean you can't use that and other cheeses in moderation, just don't use a LOT at one time! (it's GREAT for hiding pills in!!!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried the doggie cheese whiz (Kong toy filler). He liked that. Between that and smushing conditioner into the mats, I got today's mats out. maybe I don't have to shave him down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I tried the doggie cheese whiz (Kong toy filler). He liked that. Between that and smushing conditioner into the mats, I got today's mats out. maybe I don't have to shave him down.


Yay!!!


----------

